# Shot the Hoyt CRX 35



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I was at the range today shooting my recurve, low and behold the hoyt rep came in and had some of the new hoyts, Asked bout the Buffalo, and other hoyts he didn't have, so for giggles I started shooting the ones he did bring and that wasn't to short....

I was thinking the CRX35 with 35" a to a would give me alot of finger pinch, I shoot split finger so was expecting to shoot a few and let pinch wear off and go back to my recurve. 
Didn't happen that bow was smooth on the draw, little vibration after the shot but man was it quiet. I didn't feel any finger pinch? I shot it for 2 hours and not a bit of pinch it was a real pleasure to shoot.
Put a screw in limbsaver in as a stabilizer and the vibration went away. I was realy impressed with that bow. 

Now I am wondering why didn't I get any finger pinch at a 28" draw? when the cams break over the cams are beyond parallel so making it shorter axle to axle?


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Probably because it's shiny, & new, & fast & hi-tech & everything else that makes new **** cool. That's usually the way it works for me. Then a few weeks down the road, after your fingers are sore, you think "damn, why'd I have to go off half cocked..."

Seriously though, I sort of wish I had kept my Katera XL & tried 65% letoff because it was def. tolerable @ 36" ATA.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

I shoot a new Maxiss 35 at 28in and split finger, no pinch felt. I do put the most pressure on my middle finger, and less on the other 2.
Bob


----------

